# PGR???



## swetpants (Apr 28, 2018)

I had never heard of this product until I was introduced to this forum. I here it will cut down on the frequency of mowing. Although I do love getting out there for a fresh cut, if I could reduce the amount of mows a week I think my wife would approve. What type should i be asking for from my supplier? Name? is there a certain time in the growing season it needs to be applied? I live in Southern California, is there a different variety for different regions? I have a hybrid bermuda (greg norman #7). currently I have a HOC of 1/2in. right now I'm mowing about every 4 days, sometimes less. Applying a 21-7-14 fertilizer once a month. what could i expect with a PGR? once a week mow? that would be great. Do PGR's have any negative effects on the lawn? Any other special considerations when applying a PGR? here is a picture of my lawn as of right now. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Several things: 
1) Welcome Aboard!
2) Beautiful Lawnscape, man , really nice! (big, fat, thumbs up)
3) I am still in the "101" basic learning mode with respect to PGR's myself but, to my knowledge, here is about the most comprehensive discussion thus far (brew a pot of coffee and read slow, much of it is goooooood!) INFORMATION ABOUT PGR's: 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=54&hilit=Plant+growth+regulator

Best o' Success!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Welcome to TLF, glad you're here. I did a split last month on the cost of a gallon of PGR, which averages @ $130/gal depending on supplier. We split T-NEX, which has the same active ingredient as Primo MAXX, but with the same active ingredient. ^^ read the post that 440 linked and if you have more questions, feel free to post them up.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Here also are some references I have saved to my Favorites (tried to post this in the "Articles & FAQ's" forum but, didn't see a "Start A New Topic" button).

Plant Growth Regulators: http://turf.cals.cornell.edu/pests-and-weeds/plant-growth-regulators/

A personal favorite: PLANT GROWTH REGULATORS FOR FINE TURF: http://media.clemson.edu/public/turfgrass/2016%20Pest%20Management/2016pltgrowreg.pdf

Plant Growth Regulators Used in Turfgrass Mgmt: http://www.greenkeeper.eu/upload/alinea_1420.pdf

HEALTHIER TURFGRASS WITH (PRIMO MAXX) PLANT GROWTH REGULATOR: http://www.greencastonline.com/techarticle.aspx?gcaid=170701

Exxxxxxcellent SLIDESHOW: https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/SudheerKandibanda/plant-growth-regulators-56599895

All About Plant Growth Regulators (SportsField Management): https://www.sportsfieldmanagementmagazine.com/columns/turf-health/plant-growth-regulators/

PLANT GROWTH REGULATORS 101: http://sportsturfonline.com/2015/10/09/plant-growth-regulators-101/7566/

Plant Growth Regulators for Turf, Landscape and Garden: https://www.lawn-care-academy.com/plant-growth-regulators.html

(Look past the title and "putting greens; TONS of excellent info herein!); Effective Use of Plant Growth Regulators on Golf Putting Greens: http://www.nebraskaturfgrass.com/turfiNfo/kreuser-green-section.pdf

Plant Growth Regulators in Bentgrass Turf Areas: http://gsrpdf.lib.msu.edu/ticpdf.py?file=/article/bigelow-plant-4-13-12.pdf

There, that ought a sew up yer weekend, purt nicely!


----------



## swetpants (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks for the links, those will definitely get the ball rolling. I did a search on the forum but when I type in pgr, it just shows me every "PGR" that has ever been typed on this forum. LOL


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Start with this thread.


----------

